# Vifa 6 1/2" - $19 each and Tang Band 3" - $11 each



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Vifa 6 1/2" - Midbass/range and Tang Band 3" - Full range*

I received my order from PE today. I want to learn to test speakers and graph FR, but for now I will just install them and give my best review of them. Shipping was fast and nothing was broken, but some stuff had shuffled around. These will be connected to an PG Ti500.4



Vifa TP16WJ-06-08 6-1/2" Woofer 8 Ohm









Tang Band W3-1053SC 3" Full Range Driver


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

How are you gonna mount those ? Are you using a tweeter or just the Tang Bands ? I just got those same speakers and I may install them this weekend.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

pyfocal said:


> How are you gonna mount those ? Are you using a tweeter or just the Tang Bands ? I just got those same speakers and I may install them this weekend.


I am not sure yet; probably the door panel. They're part of a 3-way. They look nice and I hope they work out.


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm i wonder how those vifa's perform? i was looking to get peerless sls6's, but if those vifas are anywhere near in performance then i might get those instead


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting, subscribed! I'm especially anxious to see how the TB's will perform. Which tweeter will you be using?


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely need to keep an eye on this one as well. Hopefully it all works out for ya.


----------



## wild_eye (Oct 15, 2007)

I ordered those same vifas a few weeks ago but haven't tried them out yet. I wish I had seen those tang band 3". For $11 they're nice. I would have ordered them with all the other stuff I bought. I ordered a pair of peerless 2" fullrange and tang band 2" fullrange but haven't tried those out either. 

Those 8ohm TB in parallel with some 8ohm tweets+cap on 1 amp channel should be a nice 3 way front with the vifas.
Keep us posted.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Found a frequency response curve for the Vifa's


----------

